# Apache 700 2012.. 11 months old and damp :(



## tonka

Well just had our first habitation check done on our Apache 700. Registered January 2012...

Engineer found a couple of areas with moisture above normal.

1. Rear nearside corner of the large Heki rooflight.
2. Around flue vent inside the wardrobe.
3. Along the bottom wall of the dinette (offside)
4. Offside lower wall in the rear storage locker..

So fellow 700 owners, when your turn comes double check these spots. Out of Interest I have a moisture meter that I bought from Maplins and we did a trial against the engineers probe.. Mine read a bit higher but gives a good indication of the problem areas. A good investment as I can now monitor the areas myself..

Call to the dealers tomorrow


----------



## amydan

Sorry to hear that Tonka ours goes for habitation check end february. I must say the dealer has been good up to press putting things right but really at these prices there should not be faults in the first place.


----------



## Charisma

Our Apache 634 registered at end of October 2011 has damp in the rear offside locker and is currently at Premier being repaired.

It too was found at the habitation service last month.

Good job they have a 10 year water warranty 8O 

Don't miss the habitation checks


----------



## peterandirene

Tonka

Can you give us details of the Maplins meter please?

Peter


----------



## Jimbost

http://www.maplin.co.uk/moisture-meter-220803


----------



## 113016

Sorry to hear your news Tonka. I do hope it is a minor problem.

Think I will get one of those meters.
Somebody, once told me they don't work well with Hymer internal walls. Anybody know? :?:
edit
No need to answer as opened up a thread. Thanks


----------



## tonka

Jimbost said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/moisture-meter-220803


Yes, thats the one.. A good investment for all motorhome owners I think,, Have even used it a few times at home to check walls etc.....

I have emailed dealer today as well as cc the mail to Autotrail..
The coming trip to Morocco will help keep it dry..


----------



## Gary1944

Sorry to hear of your problem. We have had our share of problems with a Swift Bolero but thankfully not that one! Had a Bessacarr Caravan once (prior to Swift ownership) and had a damp problem. First thing we knew was the clothes hanging bar in the wardrobe fell down. The wall was like papier mache. Luckily it was isolated and a repair once it had dried out sorted it.

Hope the warranty sorts the problem for you, and you don't lose the use of your 'van for long.

Gary.


----------



## rayrecrok

Grath said:


> Sorry to hear your news Tonka. I do hope it is a minor problem.
> 
> Think I will get one of those meters.
> Somebody, once told me they don't work well with Hymer internal walls. Anybody know? :?:
> edit
> No need to answer as opened up a thread. Thanks


Hi.

If the foolproof damp test on your other thread isn't suitable, then yes I bought a damp test meter off flea bay and went round the Hymer mimicking the damp test report readings to see if they matched, and did not get any readings that were above 2% and I put that down to condensation..

The van when I bought it a few weeks back came with a damp report, with readings on a printout all over the van, and the highest was 4% in the back garage, everywhere else was between 1 and 2%..

I think the build up of Hymers does not encourage damp problems, lets hope so.

ray.


----------



## tonka

Glad I pencilled in Autotrail on the email to the dealer..

Apparently the Dealer has already closed for Christmas. !
Have to call Autotrail on Thursday, maybe to take it to factory before our Morocco trip....


----------



## tonka

Autotrail have asked me to take into factory on 3rd January and they will have a look themselves due to dealer closure and us going away so soon after the holidays.. 
Fingers crossed.. Looks like a day out in Grimsby, not been there since my trucking days ! spent many a night sleeping down by the docks... :wink:


----------



## amydan

Hi Tonka what was the meter readings in the van please.
Hope you have good time in Morroco wish we were going sick of the weather here.


----------



## tonka

amydan said:


> Hi Tonka what was the meter readings in the van please.
> Hope you have good time in Morroco wish we were going sick of the weather here.


There is 30% around just one corner of the heki light.
20% around the flue going through roof.
20 - 40% in the offside wall just up from the floorlevel in the area of the dinette... Also high readings on that same wall inside the rear locker.


----------



## Charisma

Just had mine back from repair at Premier for damp in the garage around the rear locker door. I am not sure that they found anything much apart from drying out the affected area and sealing up the sideskirts which were removed as they were thought to be the cause of the problem.

However, since getting it home it has been sitting on the driveway all night in pouring rain. This morning there are several water trails across the garage floor from the locker door area.

This has been reported on MHF before, but the rubber seal around the locker door frame is letting water that sits in the frame capiliarise up through the seal and into the garage. This due in my case to the angle that the van sits on my driveway - down on one side.

These locker door seals need some silicone sealant applied to the frame before fitting so that sitting water in the frame cannot seep up and into the garage.


----------



## tonka

The 634 looks to have the same large locker door as my 700..
Will get mine looked at in a bit more detail, nothing picked up on the Hab report I that area. Never seen any water ingress.

Luckily I have a large drive for the van but I try and make a point of parking it in opposite directions when it's parked up to help prevent and lying water problems..


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Charisma said:


> Just had mine back from repair at Premier for damp in the garage around the rear locker door. I am not sure that they found anything much apart from drying out the affected area and sealing up the sideskirts which were removed as they were thought to be the cause of the problem.
> 
> However, since getting it home it has been sitting on the driveway all night in pouring rain. This morning there are several water trails across the garage floor from the locker door area.
> 
> This has been reported on MHF before, but the rubber seal around the locker door frame is letting water that sits in the frame capiliarise up through the seal and into the garage. This due in my case to the angle that the van sits on my driveway - down on one side.
> 
> These locker door seals need some silicone sealant applied to the frame before fitting so that sitting water in the frame cannot seep up and into the garage.


Good afternoon Charisma,

I'm sorry to hear that there is still an issue with water entering the locker in to the garage. We are now closed for the Christmas break and reopen on January 2. Would you like me to arrange for Lisa to contact you on her return to discuss this, or would you prefer to contact her at your convenience?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Charisma

Hi Chris

Already emailed Lisa with details. I hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Thanks for letting me know, Lisa will be back in touch as soon as she can.

I hope you have a great Christmas also.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tonka

My damp is now a leak 

Got van out ready for a new year trip, took the stored cushions out of the garage and put them in van..
Within the hour of getting ready I now have a wet seat 

The Heki in the rear lounge is full of water... !!!


----------



## nidge1

Oh dear Steve it goes from bad to worse!

Your Dealer re opened on the 27 th as I have my Motor Home stored there. I have had a few minor issues sorted by them under warranty and must say they have been very good.
Hope you soon get your van sorted.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## tonka

nidge1 said:


> Oh dear Steve it goes from bad to worse!
> 
> Your Dealer re opened on the 27 th as I have my Motor Home stored there. I have had a few minor issues sorted by them under warranty and must say they have been very good.
> Hope you soon get your van sorted.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nidge


Thanks Nidge... As I am already booked with Autotrail I will follow up the appointment.
Does not show well on LEISURE KINGDOM then is they have re-opened on the 27th.... Now the 30th and they never replied to my original email from before Xmas.. !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nidge1

Hi Steve


Yes I did see your post saying you we're going direct to Autotrail.
I'll bet Leisure Kingdom will say that only the sales department were open!! 
When I picked up my Apache from new there was a small bolt missing at the front and the service dept said they would have to order one from Autotrail. I told my salesman and he was not a happy chappy. Did no more than take a spanner to another new Autotrail and fitted it himself to mine.


Regards 
Nidge


----------



## Charisma

tonka said:


> The Heki in the rear lounge is full of water... !!!


If the rooflight is full of water, there must be a split in the actual light unit????

Hope you get it sorted ok at Autotrail

Dave


----------



## tonka

Here's my update...

Went to Autotrail late last night, arrived at 10.30, guard came out and showed me where to park. They have a designated area of the car park with a few electric hook up's if you want one. Brew and Bed.

8am staff in and went to reception, 10 mins later Mark the workshop manager came and found me after he had been knocking my van door :lol: 
Showed them the issue area's plus mentioned on a couple of annoying rattles. Van took to workshop and I was shown the customer waiting room as I had planned just to wait. Managed to secure free wifi after the IT man re-booted the server. Located local café and had a great breakfast for £3..  

Oh yes the van... Advised early on in the morning that the damp issue on the offside dinette wall needed more investigation and side skirts removing etc. No obvious fault seen, so agreed to book in for April but will be at factory for 2 weeks 
Heki skylight removed and re-sealed. Damp area around fire flue due to the ingress around the Heki and water tracking along a ventilation tube in roof ? I got lost at that. Rattles fixed and Van was back with me just before 1pm.

We know that with the amount these vans cost you should not expect such issues. However Autotrail were very professional in and prompt in getting the issue looked at... I did mention that the dealer who sold me the van.
LEISURE KINGDOM / DON AMOTT have even now not bothered to reply to my email sent on the 19th of December, I even sent it to the service manager as well as the service assistant... !!!!

Anyway I feel a bit happier, off on Tuesday and the van can dry out in the Spanish and Moroccan sun....


----------



## helenoftroy

my sympathies- our tracker fb has been for it's first habitation check and yes- there's damp. Marquis ( formerly Brownhills at Birtley) have had it for two weeks drying it out and replacing seals round the locker doors. They have been very good but surely shouldn't have to be doing this on a one year old van. They have fixed the fridge for the second time too - first time it was the switch and then the thermocouple. Oh I almost forgot to mention the floor delamination which they fixed too........
We're also in discussions with Autotrail about the central locking connecting plate and pins in the door which have rusted. The initial advice from Autotrail was to carry WD40 or vaseline............!!!! We weren't impressed. We only found out the door wasn't locking by another Autotrail owner we met in Greece who had the same problem- thank goodness he told us as the door wasn't always locked. We could have had a disaster and an empty van. The 2013 vans have different doors but we can't have a new door we're told.

We love our van, it's perfect for us.We're on our fourth Autotrail motorhome and everyone who sees it comments on the build quality and how good it is but ................!


----------



## Oscarmax

Tonka,

We brought a new Autotrail of Don Amott in 2008, we like several other found them to be useless, once they have your money they are no longer intrested, no better than Brownhills.


----------



## tonka

Ref the door issue.. We have the same problem, sometimes locks and other times does not.. Another thing to add to the list...

I have a nice list ready for Autotrail when it goes in to them in April..
Like others, I love my van, this is my third autotrail and all with the same layout.
BUT some of these issues are very simple to fix, ie use a screw instead of glue ! others are stupid design faults that should not be happening from a manufacturer thats been in business and building vans for years..


Still.. Sat in the Spanish sun, back from Morocco and I wont let it get me down..

yes.. Don Amott / Leisure Kingdom, yet another dealer who cant be bothered......


----------



## Bill_OR

Pleased to say that my 2012 Apache 634 got though it's first habitation service with no issues. It has the same locker doors as the 700 so I was concerned that there may be damp (as others have reported) but all damp readings were excellent.

After one year we have had no serious issues with this motorhome. The only 2 minor things that had to be sorted yesterday were a bad connection behind the head unit for the rear camera display and a bad connection to one of the LED stiplights.

Bill


----------



## tonka

Bill_OR said:


> Pleased to say that my 2012 Apache 634 got though it's first habitation service with no issues. It has the same locker doors as the 700 so I was concerned that there may be damp (as others have reported) but all damp readings were excellent.
> 
> After one year we have had no serious issues with this motorhome. The only 2 minor things that had to be sorted yesterday were a bad connection behind the head unit for the rear camera display and a bad connection to one of the LED stiplights.
> 
> Bill


Good to hear... When you start to read the same type of "faults" off people with the same vans then I guess people need to take notice and just keep a watch... The Cooker is a classsic example, someone posted about the wood veneer coming off the wall's, I replied that we had no issues. however a few months on and we were getting the problem..
At least by reading these threads owners can be aware of issues...


----------



## chiefwigwam

Tonka what did they say was the problem with the rear locker door, was it the hinges?

Cheers


----------



## Charisma

My Apache 634 has similar lockers to the 700 and I had damp getting in. The dealer had two goes at fixing it. 

The frame was removed and resealed including along the top of the hinge, plus sealant was put on the frame where the rubber seal fits.

Also there were some rivet holes in the door which were sealed.

I think that the water was mainly seeping in through the seal as water was sitting in the frame due to the van being parked at an angle and it was working its way through the seal by some clever process that water seems to be able to do if any gap is left for it


----------

